# Realux T5 lamp unit with 47" 54w tube where can i get a



## moonunit (10 Jan 2008)

i have a brand new realux unit that came slightly shop soiled, (kinked). but the tube came cracked!. anyone know where i can buy a new tube?. the tube is a 54W 47" UVB 11000K Marine tube. i have looked but belive this is an odd size?
PS Hi from a newbee


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jan 2008)

Are the relux units not sound as complete kits, i.e. you cant replace the bulb, when it goes the idea is to replace the whole unit?

I could be wrong.

Is it a T5 bulb?

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Jan 2008)

The HO T5 complete units are sealed Sam as you say and are intended to be disposable but......

........when breaking one of mine when removing the lid I decided to keep the reflector and discoverd that the end caps fit snugly into the reflector and are just like any other so I would assume you can just buy new tubes, fit them into the snug endcaps and then seal the join again.

whisper...but don't tell the retailers.....Ooops

Makes them a much better investment now. he,he

andy


----------

